# Grille Cleaning



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a product to clean/restore the colour to the grille (and paricularly the lower grilles) on a MK1 TT please?

Washed mine today and noticed that the lower grilles are pretty tired looking and even quite badly chipped in places


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Wozza, i use this product on mine, it should restore the colour, but it might need a couple of coats to start with
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/z-1 ... d_475.html


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

davelincs said:


> Hi Wozza, i use this product on mine, it should restore the colour, but it might need a couple of coats to start with
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/z-1 ... d_475.html


Cheers Dave


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You could try spraying them gloss black  I did mine and they look loads better, although could do with a refresh as after a few years they inevitably have some stone chips.

Charlie


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Charlie said:


> You could try spraying them gloss black  I did mine and they look loads better, although could do with a refresh as after a few years they inevitably have some stone chips.
> 
> Charlie


Good call - what did you use to spray?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Hi Wozza, i use this product on mine, it should restore the colour, but it might need a couple of coats to start with
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/z-1 ... d_475.html


What do you use to get behind the front grille in order to prevent spray marks - no way can I get my fingers behind there?! :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

where i cannot get my fingers in, i use a larger lolly pop stick with a micro fibre cloth, i know its a bit of a game but it works


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> where i cannot get my fingers in, i use a larger lolly pop stick with a micro fibre cloth, i know its a bit of a game but it works


Like it! Gonna try it this weekend!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

G|Techniq C4 should do the trick, easy on and easy off, very durable, and brings faded plastics back to black:
http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/ex ... m-restorer


----------

